
Setting up a Hadoop cluster - Part 1: Manual Installation - taylorbuley
http://gbif.blogspot.com/2011/01/setting-up-hadoop-cluster-part-1-manual.html
======
ahi
Wish I had found this a couple of days ago. I was trying to set up a quick
test hadoop cluster on EC2 and it was a config nightmare. After many hours of
dead ends I finally got Apache Whirr to set me up a cluster, but I never did
manage to connect to it. Seems like the documentation for nearly everything
Hadoop related is 2 or 3 versions out of date or missing key details.

------
ojilles
Very elaborate description, definitely has upside over any other installation
documentation that I've come across up till now. Esp. the elaboration as to
all difference configuration options.

~~~
lars_francke
Thank you very much. I'm the author and if you have any questions or
suggestions on how to improve it let me know.

We'll also update our cluster to the latest CDH version in the coming weeks or
months and I'll update the post and follow up.

